# Word for the day  missive



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

*missive*

[*mis*-iv] 


noun

1.a written message; letter.

adjective

2.sent or about to be sent, especially of a letter from an official source.


I suppose missive applies just as well to an email message as to a letter, although I'm not sure I'd want to extend its meaning to a text message. I've always rightly or wrongly attached the connotation of some consequence to the word missive.

I've never encountered the word used as an adjective.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 15, 2015)

No; not for texts; I am not even sure about e-mails.....except from my Dad; when he sends round robin ones to all of us, containing a full list of detailed instructions.....


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2015)

I've always called it a letter, and always will.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 15, 2015)

Under Scots law, "Missives" refers to a contract for the purchase of a heritable property.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Under Scots law, "Missives" refers to a contract for the purchase of a heritable property.



I'm sure that legal meaning dates back many centuries. Thanks.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Under Scots law, "Missives" refers to a contract for the purchase of a heritable property.



Is there any difference between "Scots law" and "Scottish law" ?


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

Its more complicated than that

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Q1_qogKL6Z91lwatA&sig2=gywmIQfnC0KP-7AjwfzWyA


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

I use the word on a daily basis to describe email correspondence I receive at work from Head office 

at least once a day I will mention to my staff that ''we have received a missive from HO, detailing XY or Z''


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 15, 2015)

I guess I will have to get my pen and paper and start writing these words down...............


----------

